# 1/6 committee ask cell phone companies to preserve text of GOP lawmakers and fmr president trump



## chrisrlink (Aug 30, 2021)

the partisan jan 6th investigation  continues as the committee just requested telecommunication companies to save text messages of prominent GOP lawmakers and former president trump (and his family) leading up to the stop the steal rally which was a cause of the insurrection, though they can Subpoena the records it will no doubt trigger legal battles

my thought if all goes well criminal charges may be handed down to several GOP lawmakers and trigger more legal headaches for trump


https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/30/politics/january-6-phone-records-members-of-congress/index.html


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Mar 20, 2022)

The problem is that he has enough money and more than enough imbeciles giving him money to try to water these charges down.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2022)

It absolutely should lead to criminal charges...the problem is that most of the people involved are rich and powerful enough that they consider themselves above the law, and we've been given very little evidence to the contrary.  For example, the wife of Clarence Thomas was one of the biggest financiers of the attempted insurrection, she was even there at the capitol building on Jan 6.  If there was any justice in this country, that _should_ be enough to recall him from the Supreme Court. I'd put the odds of that actually happening at 5% or less though.


----------

